

Joost To Kill Desktop Client   - bootload
http://gigaom.com/2008/09/05/joost-to-kill-desktop-client/

======
watmough
Every time it looked like there might be something cool on Joost, it seemed to
be forbidden for me to view in the USA.

In the end, I'm just not going to run a dedicated client for something that
delivers so little.

